# Bellator 105 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 105 takes place in 5 days Friday October 25th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If anyone wants to compete against forum types picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for the 11 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. Will anybody send picks for this, let's find out.



> Saad Awad vs. Will Brooks
> Alexander Sarnavskiy vs. Ricardo Tirloni
> Siala-Mou Siliga vs. Ron Sparks
> Eugene Fadiora vs. Keith Berry
> ...











Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
SmackyBear
Sports_Nerd
AlphaDawg


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 104 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Saad Awad :thumbsdown:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> Ron Sparks :thumbsdown:
> Eugene Fadiora :thumbsup:
> ...


Sports_Nerd


> Saad Awad :thumbsdown:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> Ron Sparks :thumbsdown:
> Keith Berry :thumbsdown:
> ...


SmackyBear


> Will Brooks :thumbsup:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> Ron Sparks :thumbsdown:
> Eugene Fadiora :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Will Brooks :thumbsup:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> Siala-Mou Siliga :thumbsup:
> Eugene Fadiora :thumbsup:
> ...



Here were the fight results...


> Steve Garcia def. Shawn Bunch via TKO (punches) - Round 3, 3:29
> 
> Eddie Larrea def. Rocky Ramirez via submission (heel hook) - Round 2, 1:45
> 
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys ... way to go AlphaDawg you get the credits this time, you had SmackyBear beat by 1 pick.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job, AlphaDawg.

I can't believe Mighty Mo got a sub. I thought if he won it would be a KO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is pretty amazing to say the least.


----------

